# Pair of 100% albino het royals



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

correct me if i am rong but a Pair of 100% albino het royals will the off spring be 100% visual albino? as i am hopefully getting a pair this week


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

No, the offspring will be 25% visual albino, and 75% visual normal.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

And the visual normals will only be possibly het for albino


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

If only it was that easy.

you'd get 25% visual albinos and the rest would be 66% poss het albinos

Of course there is no gurantee you'd get any visual offspring, it may take a few attempts/years.

Mason


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

really i thought 100% het would be mostly albino so what do u egt if you cross 2 albinos


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

No 100% het has a recessive albino gene (a) and a dominant 'normal' gene (N). So if you had a pair and bred them (aN x aN) the possible outcomes are aa, NN, aN, and Na. As the 'normal' gene is the dominant one then all those offsrpring that carry it aN, NN and Na will be 'normal' looking, whilst the aa will be albino.
Albinos carry two sets of a giving aa, so aa x aa can only give aa, or the phenotype Albino.

Very basic explanation I know but I hope it helped.

*think I got all my terms right, long time since I did genetics.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you cross two visual albinos you should get ALL albinos.

Each snake has two copies of "something" at the Albino locus.

A homozygous, visual albino has "albino/albino".
A het albino (which looks normal) has "albino/not albino".

Each baby will get one copy of its "something" from one parent and one from the other parent.

If both parents are "albino/albino" you can see that there's no "not albino" anywhere to give, and all the offspring will be visual albino.

If each parent is "albino/not albino" and it only takes one "not albino" to make the snake visually normal ... there are three ways to get a visual normal "not albino" snake ( Either mum gives "not albino", dad gives "not albino" or BOTH of them give "not albino") and only ONE way to get an Albino snake (mom and dad BOTH have to give "albino").


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

so each egg has a 25% chance of being an albino,


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

rockkeeper said:


> so each egg has a 25% chance of being an albino,


Yes, just because the genetics say 25% albino, 75% normal as offspring doesn't mean that's what you would get, just the chance of each one being one or the other, you could end up with a clutch of all normals or all albinos or somewhere in between.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

so you can sit there with say 6 eggs ,with little slits in them, waiting to see what pops out .....a norm...norm...norm...albino yippeeee....norm...
i cant wait for my trio to breed this winter : victory:


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

as above your possible eg from 4 eggs *COULD* be 

egg 1 Albino
egg 2 Normal
egg 3 Normal het Albino
egg 4 Normal het Albino

So egg 2-4 will all look normal and have no way of knowing which is carrying the het Albino gene so thats why ppl say 66% het albino when in fact if number 2 was purchased it has no het at all the chance you take i suppose: victory:

but as already stated you could breed them for yrs without even seeing a true Albino and have all Normals, because of the dominate N gene.

HTH


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Daft question but is there any marlings that suggest the snake is het for albino/pie bald etc


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No absolute guarantees. Some people say there are "markers" - but there's plenty of snakes that look like they've got these 'markers' but are not necessarily het for anything unusual.


----------

